# كيف يمكن صيانة الاسطمبات



## الاحزاب القاهريه (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الى خبراء ومهندسى الصيانة 
اريد من سيادتكم معرفة كيف يتم صيانة اسطمبات التليفزيون البلاستيك 
ومعرفة وتحديد الاعطال 
ولم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاحزاب القاهريه (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الرد يا مهندسين 
هام جدا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html



*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (26 يوليو 2011)

يوجد كتاب عن صيانه الإسطمبات و هذا رابطه على جوجل بوك
http://books.google.com/books?id=UgTwhcn0r64C&dq=die+maintenance&hl=ar
كذلك توجد حلقات فى مجله (مركز تطوير التصميم الهندسى - فرع الهرم - المكتبه) بخصوص موضوع صيانه الإسطمبات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2011)

أنا لقيت بعض الكتب لكن عن تصميمها

http://search.4shared.com/q/CKADAw/1/DIE+DESIGN​


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (8 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ احمد دعبس
بارك الله فيك - هذا اللينك يحتوى على كتاب باكين الطبعه الأولى أما الطبعه الثانيه فتجدها فى بعض مشاركاتى السابقة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (16 أغسطس 2011)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> الاخ احمد دعبس
> بارك الله فيك - هذا اللينك يحتوى على كتاب باكين الطبعه الأولى أما الطبعه الثانيه فتجدها فى بعض مشاركاتى السابقة



*بارك الله فينا وفيك يابشمهندس حسين *​


----------

